# Days out.



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi folks

As you may have gathered from previous posts, I work shifts (at least it pays for the TT ) so that means I get days off in the week. So the question is do any of you guys - and gals, get to go out on midweek daytime runs?

Bec


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

I work shifts in London and get midweek days off too. Best thing is driving home on a Monday morning, in the opposite direction to all the traffic and queues coming in, knowing that you have a week off ;D

So should a mid-week meet be organised? Whereabouts are you ?


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Driving home when everyone else is just getting up to go is a pretty good feeling ;D

I'm near Birmingham.

But any excuse for a drive will do me


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Birmingham - you weren't by any chance intending to go to the Cotswolds Balloon pub meet a few weeks back, but didn't make it ? I seem to remember we were missing one ??


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Guilty :-[ :-[
had to [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] f*****g work instead.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> But any excuse for a drive will do me


Ohh yes 8) same here, the longer, the better  especially with the BOSE turned up ;D

I avoid using the TT for short trips, I save it for the occasional long ones.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

My TT gets used for everything - only car, including trips to the tip   

Had a good couple of drives out last week, nearly done 2k now!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Had a good couple of drives out last week, nearly done 2k now!


Time for an updated profile and a pic of your TT then


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Bit of a computer dunce [smiley=dunce2.gif].

I've got a picture of the car on my works computer, but as for adding it to my profile, HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Only had it March 1st - Misano Red 225TTC, with a six disc changer.
Nothing else as yet, but i've got some ideas  ;D


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A Misano Red TT should not be hidden from view 8) makes a change from all those silver ones : (I like silver ones ;D)

For the pic, press:

extra

extra (again)

TT owners gallery

(scroll to bottom of the page)

Honk the Horn 

fill in the form (or as little of it as it will let you get away with ...)

go to the very bottom line

enter the link to the pic of your car on your current PC

upload it!

make a note of the pics new location on the TT gallery (highlight with mouse, right click, copy)

then go to PROFILE in the current forum

tick the "I have my own pic" box

edit/paste the www location in

update profile

HEY PRESTO - your TT is on display!!

Easy  ...... sometimes, took me a while too :


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Having a go at the mo, to do pic ???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

You have IM.

I need to get 'horizontal' for a while now Â  good luck!


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

As you can see, i've sort of managed to paste my photo - you just can't see it!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It's because you are pointing to your H drive and the internet world does not have access to your personal PC. You need to upload your piccy on to a server and then point at that location. Check out the thread in off topic for sig pic testing and KevinST's faq.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Becky look here and follow the guide to the letter!

http://www.kevin-st.co.uk/


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Back to the original subject, I'm happy to get to "midweek" meets depending on when my days off fall... Wednesdays are the hardest days, but all others are possible...... (depending on the shifts I'm on.....)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for all the help folks, pic is finally on.

As you said jampo, depending on my shifts, any day can be possible


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Thanks for all the help folks, pic is finally on.


Car looks great Bec - I love Misano, the demo car my dealer had when I had my 1st test drive was a Misano and I've never seen one since (in over a year!!). Don't know that photos ever do it justice, looks great close up. ;D

If you organise anything I'd be interested, as I'm not a million miles away from Brum myself.


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Neil,

I always said i'd never have a red car, but once i'd seen it in the showroom i knew i had to have it 

I know this is a bit short notice fo you all, but i'm not at work any day of the week from 19th-23rd May, is anyone else free?

Bec


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bec

Maybe OK 19th/20th.....

Hot Air Balloon again might be good... its equidistant or at least relatively easy for a few others too.....


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> I know this is a bit short notice fo you all, but i'm not at work any day of the week from 19th-23rd May, is anyone else free?


No, 'fraid not - got my annual lads piss-up the weekend of the 17th, and then straight on a plane to Prague for 4 days after that with work (hey, makes me sound like I've got a glamourous job - I haven't, it's a one-off, probably never to be repeated ;D)

Some other time, there must be a few Midlanders around...


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> No, 'fraid not - got my annual lads piss-up the weekend of the 17th, and then straight on a plane to Prague for 4 days after that with work (hey, Â makes me sound like I've got a glamourous job - I haven't, it's a one-off, probably never to be repeated ;D)
> 
> Some other time, there must be a few Midlanders around...


Lucky for some!!!!!!

If no other people about, i'll just have to be a sad loner and go out by myself :'(


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

No work for me on those dates, and nothing planned at the moment, but I will know a bit nearer the time ;D (could be flat decorating... :)

Another Balloon pub meet sounds like a good idea 8)


----------



## bec21tt (Feb 27, 2003)

> That sounds like the start of a good plan.
> 
> I might have to do housework, but that can wait [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------

